# terminal, entrer mot de passe ?



## johny12 (4 Novembre 2008)

bonjour,
j'ai compillé une source linux ( si on dit ca comme ca) via le terminal (( j'essaye d'utiliser du unix))
et on me demande d'entrer le mot de passe admin 





mais quand je le tappe ( via le clavier ^^) rien n'apparait :mouais: 
j'ai du oulier de faire quelque chose ?

merci


----------



## tatouille (4 Novembre 2008)

johny12 a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai compillé une source linux ( si on dit ca comme ca) via le terminal (( j'essaye d'utiliser du unix))
> et on me demande d'entrer le mot de passe admin
> 
> ...


shadow password


----------



## grumff (4 Novembre 2008)

Je traduis parce que tatouille est pas toujours hyper explicite, oui il apparaît pas, c'est normal, ça évite que la personne qui louche sur ton écran aie un indice, même sur le nombre de caractère de ton mot de passe. Question de sécurité.


----------



## johny12 (5 Novembre 2008)

okey, merci


----------



## da capo (5 Novembre 2008)

alors comme ça, on veut installer john the ripper sans même savoir que les mots de passe sont masqués ?


----------



## johny12 (5 Novembre 2008)

bah oui hein, on se débrouille comme on peut 

ps: tant que j'y pense, envoi moi un mp stp


----------

